# Andrea Sawatzki - signing Autographs - At Hotel de Rome in Berlin 01.07.09 (16X)



## Tokko (3 Juli 2009)

​

*Dank an Al Bundy29 für seine eigenen Bilder.*


----------



## Ch_SAs (3 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die scharfe Autogrammstunde .


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

Dank an Al Bundy29 fürs draufhalten


----------



## Geniesser (3 Juli 2009)

muchas gracias


----------



## Soloro (3 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (3 Juli 2009)

sehr schöne bilder al:thumbup:


----------



## gobi_36 (3 Juli 2009)

eine starke frau mit ausstrahlung, vielen dank


----------



## Hessel (3 Juli 2009)

danke für Andrea:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cyghost (3 Juli 2009)

*Bin Beigeistert* Danke für Andrea !


----------



## bestagit (3 Juli 2009)

hammer, mucias gracias


----------



## Saab2222 (5 Juli 2009)

... tolle Frau, aber auch ihr sieht man das Alter langsam an!


----------



## fisch (6 Juli 2009)

Tolle Schnappschüsse von Andrea.
:thx:


----------



## strike300 (7 Juli 2009)

super pics, danke


----------



## besucher1ch (7 Juli 2009)

danke sehr für die tollen bilder


----------



## monamour (8 Juli 2009)

Andrea hat wirklich eine sehr gut Handschrift.


----------



## xxsurfer (5 Aug. 2009)

Objektiv betrachtet nicht gerade eine Schönheit,aber eine unglaublich
tolle Frau.....


----------



## lothar22 (25 Aug. 2009)

Einfach klasse die Frau,Danke


----------



## leicesterle (1 Sep. 2009)

Die Frau ist fetisch pur!


----------



## mark lutz (21 Feb. 2010)

nette bilder sind das


----------



## canil (21 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die schönen Pics. :thumbup:


----------



## robin6666 (21 Feb. 2010)

vielen Dank


----------



## Babs (22 Feb. 2010)

:thumbup:Erste Sahne. Danke für Andrea:WOW:


----------



## eswzvu (24 Feb. 2010)

Die Frau ist einfach e-ROT-isch


----------



## Trampolin (17 Juli 2010)

*Sehr schöne Aufnahmen von Andrea! :thx: schön!:WOW::WOW:*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (18 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2010)

Danke für Andrea


----------



## maex4ever (12 Nov. 2010)

Wow, mit dem Alter, wird sie immer geiler =D


----------



## woodyjezy (12 Nov. 2010)

Also ich würd sagen, die Frau is ein oldie but definitiv ein goldie!!!!


----------



## Buterfly (13 Nov. 2010)

:thx: für Andrea


----------



## harbea (21 Nov. 2010)

Danke mehr von Andrea ;-)


----------



## Summertime (21 Nov. 2010)

Man ist die häßlich


----------



## kbeton (22 Nov. 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## schnurri8 (22 Nov. 2010)

Ch_SAs schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die scharfe Autogrammstunde .



hammerfrau, immerwieder:thumbup:


----------



## nakamushi (28 Nov. 2010)

wunderbar


----------



## Crayon (28 Nov. 2010)

Hallo Tokko, schöne Bilder! 
Vielen Dank 
Crayon


----------



## chemikant31 (29 Nov. 2010)

Andrea ist zwar keine Schönheit hat aber mehr Erotik als die meisten jüngeren


----------



## rudyralle (29 Nov. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## taube (30 Nov. 2010)

Eine echte rothaarige und tolle Frau. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sellecca (8 Dez. 2010)

Wahnsinns sexappeal, diese Frau.


----------



## Waljakov (27 Feb. 2013)

Super Bilder...Danke


----------



## trasur (27 Feb. 2013)

vielen dank für diese tollen aussichten.:thx:


----------



## callingelvis (1 März 2013)

Meine MILF....!


----------



## hhayasi (3 März 2013)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 März 2013)

Ein hübsches Dekolte hat Andrea.


----------



## sünder (9 März 2013)

Nicht schlecht, es gibt hübsche


----------



## bernhardgrzimek (9 März 2013)

hat im grunde genommen ein hässliches gesicht, aber irgendwie auch eine gute ausstrahlung. macht sich auch gerne mal nackig "wenn es die rolle erfodert" bzw. die karriere puschen könnte.
das ist die richtige einstellung, um in diesem geschäft nach oben zu kommen.


----------



## MrLeiwand (9 März 2013)

unglaublich erotische ausstrahlung und das weiß sie auch


----------



## berndbi (13 März 2013)

eine tolle frau, aber sie hat es mit den op´s übertrieben


----------



## donald267 (14 März 2013)

geile möpse:thx:


----------



## celebstalki (20 März 2013)

da hät ich mir auch n autogramm geholt


----------



## SPAWN (20 März 2013)

Danke, tolle Bilder!
Bei Andrea ist das Busen-Doping wirklich gut gelungen.
Sieht geil aus.
mfg


----------



## JodieFosterFan (20 März 2013)

bernhardgrzimek schrieb:


> hat im grunde genommen ein hässliches gesicht, aber irgendwie auch eine gute ausstrahlung. macht sich auch gerne mal nackig "wenn es die rolle erfodert" bzw. die karriere puschen könnte.
> das ist die richtige einstellung, um in diesem geschäft nach oben zu kommen.



und warum biste dann hier wenn sie hässlich ist Dude.


----------



## Schnauni (20 März 2013)

hot, hot, hot


----------



## Schnauni (20 März 2013)

danke für die heisse frau


----------



## Schnauni (20 März 2013)

schöne brüste


----------



## ninomartino (22 März 2013)

eine heisse frau ist das


----------



## toby23 (23 März 2013)

toller Körper danke


----------



## dazzling (17 Apr. 2013)

tolle Figur und das bei Ihrem Alter


----------



## Stampler007 (29 Dez. 2013)

Echt Super die Bilder


----------



## 307898X2 (29 Dez. 2013)

wenn sie ihre brüste in pose bringt sehen die meisten frauen blass neben ihr aus


----------



## Saly75 (4 Sep. 2014)

PERFEKT !!!!!!!!!!! Vielen Dank


----------



## Vater Beimer (5 Sep. 2014)

Tolle Frau Danke


----------



## malu335 (6 Sep. 2014)

Sehr sexy!!!


----------



## theskreet (10 Jan. 2015)

Dank an dich.:thumbup:


----------



## hanswurst010 (15 Jan. 2015)

Für diese Frau würde ich sogar meine gute Erziehung kurz vergessen


----------



## cnsl (24 Jan. 2016)

sieht immer wieder gut aus


----------



## paulnelson (26 Jan. 2016)

Tolle Bilder von Andrea - immer wieder gern !


----------

